# Hello



## Canadian_Armed_Forcer (27 Jan 2015)

Thanks for the info.  I want to join the army, so what sort of training (after basic) would I got through?


----------



## Loachman (27 Jan 2015)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Do more research, there is plenty of information here and on the internet.  The Forces.ca website has videos, of what each trade does post BMQ.  You didn't look hard enough, and I won't let people spoon feed you
> 
> Locked.
> 
> ...



You have already received direction from one of the Moderators on this Site. Now you are receiving it from a second.

If you cannot follow simple instructions, you have little future here, and in the CF.

This is your last freebie.


----------

